# Ed's Bait Report 5/3



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Report for May 3rd.

Poor weather this past week has resulted in only a few fisherman making it
out. Those going have reported only limited success on walleyes, but good
success on smaller pike. For walleyes, anglers have been working the
bridges of the Mauvee, Hwy 57, & Hwy 20; and the culverts north of
Minnewaukan and at the Woods Rutten road. The walleye bite overall's been
slow, but some fish are being caught right at dusk. There's also been some
fish being caught on smaller cranks like #5 shad raps and #7 countdowns in
the smaller bays of the Flats and Six Mile. Anglers have been seeing
walleyes surfacing as they spawn in these warmer shallow bays and that
probably explains their reluctance to bite at this time. Water temps are
only in the 40-42 degree range and need to warm up a bit to get things
going. For pike, any of the moving water areas such as the bridges,
culverts, or Channel A have been producing the most fish. Try using
daredevils, cranks, smelt, or herring. There's been no reports on perch or
bass at this time as these bites typically start later in May. Most boat
ramps are usable, but the docks aren't in at the public landing areas due
to some maintenance work that needs to be done on the ramps scheduled for
next week. We welcome those anglers fishing this Sunday's World Walleye
tournament being held at Woodland Resort and wish them the best of luck.


----------

